# Help with breeding Kribs



## Timon (Apr 10, 2012)

Hello,

I have a pair of kribs in my 10g tank at work with some rasboras. They had fry once but since then i have not seen any.
I was wondering if somebody had an idea why?
When the spawned the first time there was a gourami in the tank and i attributed the disparition of the fry to him so I removed him. now it's just the pair of kribs and 7 rasboras. I have not changed anything to the tank between the first time they spawned and now :-?

Any ideas or suggestions??

Thanks
tim


----------



## NeptunesNeighborhood (Apr 19, 2012)

Do they display mating behavior? Is there any shimmering? Do they stick together? Do they have enough caves to choose one? Are the other fish harassing them? What have you been feeding them? That's a pretty small tank for all those fish..


----------



## Timon (Apr 10, 2012)

they are together all the time, i see the female going thru "coloring cycles", there is some shimmering here and there. they have adopted the cave of the tank which is quite planted (especially the cave area). I feed them cichlid gold pellets that i crush into smaller pieces that sink.

Should I remove the rasboras? based on my newbie eyes everybody seems happy despite the small tank size.

Thanks


----------



## NeptunesNeighborhood (Apr 19, 2012)

You could try to simulate rain with some water changes with a little bit cooler water. You could also try giving them some live bloodworms in addition to their regular diet, both of those seem to work with my kribs. If they spawn they will become more aggressive than they look capable of, so you might want to consider removing some or all of your fish, but you must leave some target fish for them to chase otherwise they might turn on each other. If they do turn on each other, remove the male.


----------



## Timon (Apr 10, 2012)

thanks a lot for the tips!


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

yup rich food helps a lot, mine have mysis and brine shrimp, water changes with colder water too helps. But whatever I do, they just spawn lol! They really like cichlids stones to lay their eggs in it, I have many cichlid stones and they move their eggs or wrigglers from stone to stone. I think they will be more comfortable to breed if there is many caves


----------

